# Building my own Home!!!



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

Good morning all!

Hope everyone has a great weeks making lots & lots of $$$, but without the headache. I know I didn't. Hahaha.

So, I've been building a number of houses for clients, and always dreaming to get one for myself sooner rather later. I just got into a contract to buy a huge lot (94x207, ~= 19,500 sqft). It has 2 units on the front part of the lot right now, a 3/1 & 1/1. I'm so excited, can't wait till the escrow closes (end of this month). :clap:

What I plan to do is to tear down the 1/1 (which seats right in the middle front of the lot :thumbup, and build a big custom in the rear. The 3/1 only has 1 car garage. I plan to remodel it up a bit, maybe add another bathroom, make it a 2 car garage. I'll move in the back custom home, and rent the front. The big lot can definitely give my 2 trailers & 2 trucks a home, and then some - hopefully. Hahaha.

What I'd like to do is finding a "semi-killer" plan to either build as is or modify a bit. I'm looking at ~3000-3500 sqft-ish range, with 3 car garage, 2 story, a big play room for my 2 young boys (3 & 1), 3-4 bedrooms, 3-4 bathrooms, etc...

I'm looking around at builderhouseplans.com right now. Any ideas/suggestions are more than welcomed. 

Please note: I would probably stay here about 3-5 years max since this is not an ideal location for schooling and such.  I would sell it if the price is right.

Thanks

Nhi


----------



## CGallagher (Apr 20, 2010)

You could download a floor design software package and do it yourself. I was intimidated at first but they are pretty easy to learn as long as the design is not too complex. I started with Chief Architect, but now I'm using Autodesk Revit. 

Also, there are a lot of free magazines that builders can subscribe to for free. They are ad driven, but a lot of times, they'll send plan issues. I usually get a special House Plan issue about every Quarter, although I rarely read them. They are good to research for new products.


----------



## battleriver (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## battleriver (Apr 14, 2012)

Just started building my own got the plans from ultimateplans.com done a few changes. I have 2 little ones also.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Most of the homes I build have client-provided plans. But several others (and all of my 11 personal homes) I developed the plans from ideas from plan books (quite a while ago) and then from various home plan sites. Basically, I look for basic layouts that coordinate the the lots dimensions and street and/or alley access. I do all my "what-if" assessments using 3D Home Architect. I know this is old software but I'm very familiar with it and it works for my needs. When I finalize a plan, I draw it by hand at normal (1/4" - 1'-0") scale. 
I get a lot of ideas from the Donald Gardner site, e-Plans, COOLhouseplans.com and a few others but always end up with features from multiple designers.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

txgencon said:


> Most of the homes I build have client-provided plans. But several others (and all of my 11 personal homes) I developed the plans from ideas from plan books (quite a while ago) and then from various home plan sites. Basically, I look for basic layouts that coordinate the the lots dimensions and street and/or alley access. I do all my "what-if" assessments using 3D Home Architect. I know this is old software but I'm very familiar with it and it works for my needs. When I finalize a plan, I draw it by hand at normal (1/4" - 1'-0") scale.
> I get a lot of ideas from the Donald Gardner site, e-Plans, COOLhouseplans.com and a few others but always end up with features from multiple designers.


You have 11 personal homes?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Just a guess, but I'd say he built, stayed two years to clear capitol gains and sold, repeatedly. Lots if Builders do it.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> You have 11 personal homes?


Nah. Just two right now. I've sold all the others. Just build it, live in it a couple of years, sell it and move into a rental, build another, move into it and sell it. I've done it enough now that I don't have to sell first and have cash to build a new one and then sell the old one. That saves a move in between. I've kept a couple as rental properties and am about to start one for my wife's folks (I will retain ownership).
The longets I've lived in any one of them is 8 years, most just 2 or 3 years one less than 3 months. I didn't plan it that way (the 3 month one) - just had someone make me an offer I couldn't refuse.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I just laid out three and five year plans, a major part of the long term is to begin that process in two years. My wife will hate it, lol. She hates moving.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah, I want to be that cool too.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I just laid out three and five year plans, a major part of the long term is to begin that process in two years. My wife will hate it, lol. She hates moving.


Yeah, my wife is really attached to our current home. It's the best neighborhood we've ever been in. The neighbors are great, it is convenient to lots of places in Dallas. We've been here just over 7 years and I've really got the itch. The value of the homes in the area not only haven't lost value but recent sales are at 150% of what they were selling for 5 years ago. Not many places where that is happening.
I've had an offer on my house for 3 times what I have in it (a real offer - not some BS casual thing - and it isn't even for sale).


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, that would be a go for me. She'd have to get over it, lol. Get her some new shoes...


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Sounds like a nice idea and a very nice project. After the rear, side and front set backs, what is the building envelope size you are left to work with?


----------



## rshad28 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Unhique,
I know people who'll look-up the plans on the net and take it to a local Architect / Technologist /... , for upgrading, in the event you don't like the exact locations of bedrooms that were listed as stock locations on an online planset.
If you have any questions, feel free to send questions.


----------

